# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Często oddaje mocz. Uczucie nie wysikania się do końca :(

## matt12

Witam mam problem z sikaniem, otoz gdziekolwiek jade badz ide musze czesto się wysikac, nie wiem co jest czy to jakies zapalenie czy co?. Jakis czas temu odczuwalem bol prawej nerki, teraz bolu nie ma ale czuje na zoledziu takie pieczenie (nie wiem jak to opisac) i takie cieplo, az boje sie ze zaraz mocz sam wyleci. Musze bardzo czesto wysikac sie i to w malych ilosciach a na dodatek mam uczucie ze do konca sie nie wysikalem. Bardzo to jest dokuczliwe, co to moze byc? Zapalenie? Zakazenie? Czy cos innego? Prosze o pomoc.

----------


## wotan99

Prawdopodobnie zapalenie pęcherza moczowego. Radziłbym wybrać się jak najszybciej do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu, prawdopodobnie da jakieś leki i skieruje na usg pęcherza moczowego. Pieczenie przy ujściu cewki moczowej to jeden z najczęstszych objawów właśnie zapalenia pęcherza moczowego (zaraz po uczuciu ciągle pełnego pęcherza). Tak więc jutro z rana do lekarza i życzę zdrowia  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy jest jakiś domowy sposób na wyleczenie tego?? Dziekuje za odpowiedz  :Smile:

----------


## wotan99

Domowy sposób... Wygrzewanie się, picie herbaty z żurawiny... Lecz wątpię, aby to pomogło w 100%. Tak samo nie radzę leczyć się tymi specyfikami dostępnymi bez recepty... Lepiej pójść do lekarza i on przepisze lek, który polepszy Pana sytuację  :Smile:  Więc nie ma co zwlekać z wizytą! Lekarz nie gryzie ! Pozdrawiam i życzę szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia  :Smile:

----------

